# RIP Anna Nicole Smith



## Raerae (Feb 8, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070208/...a_nicole_smith


----------



## madkitty (Feb 8, 2007)

what a shocker - i thought it was a joke at first, im shocked!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 8, 2007)

She was an addlebrained, drugged out, opiate addicted gold digger.
WHY DOES HER DEATH SURPRISE ANYONE???


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw this!!!!! That's sad.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I just heard about it how sad.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She was an addlebrained, drugged out, opiate addicted gold digger.
WHY DOES HER DEATH SURPRISE ANYONE???_

 
Cuz she just had a baby?  

I'm curious what the autopsy report was, and if it was suicide.  

I feel bad for her newborn.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

omg, im only worried for her fatherless daughter


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 8, 2007)

She has a brand new little baby and that makes it sad.


----------



## macface (Feb 8, 2007)

Im so sad especially for her baby.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 8, 2007)

The baby situation IS definitely sad. I hope that once paternity is established the child's father can give her a good life.


----------



## KAIA (Feb 8, 2007)

i couldn't believe it either! i was never a big fan of her but i feel very very sad ... i honestly think that her death is because  all the struggle she has been through the last months ... =(


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 8, 2007)

it doesnt matter what she has done in the past. her life was effed up dude. she just had a new baby and her son died right after. she was taken over by drugs, and she had no real family. it's sad. i really think it was too much for her and she commited suicide. i just feel bad that there are people like her out there who have no one to turn to. i always say that if they had just one person who really kared for those people that are depressed they wouldnt have to give up on life. pure sadness.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

i don't think she committed suicide, but i do think she let drugs overcome her life, and it is sad. but it happens. :/


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheRitz* 

 
_it doesnt matter what she has done in the past. her life was effed up dude. she just had a new baby and her son died right after. she was taken over by drugs, and she had no real family. it's sad. i really think it was too much for her and she commited suicide. i just feel bad that there are people like her out there who have no one to turn to. i always say that if they had just one person who really kared for those people that are depressed they wouldnt have to give up on life. pure sadness._

 
She had people who cared. Her family in Texas cared. I had the (questionable) privilege of one of the local stations interviewing  them when her son died. They cared, they were heartbroken. She turned her back on them.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

i'm really saddened for the new baby girl she left behind...


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheRitz* 

 
_it doesnt matter what she has done in the past. her life was effed up dude. she just had a new baby and her son died right after. she was taken over by drugs, and she had no real family. it's sad. i really think it was too much for her and she commited suicide. i just feel bad that there are people like her out there who have no one to turn to. i always say that if they had just one person who really kared for those people that are depressed they wouldnt have to give up on life. pure sadness._

 
Well, it's all speculation, of course, but if she did commit suicide...

You just can't say that "if they had just one person who really kared for those people that are depressed they wouldnt have to give up on life." Profound depression sometimes doesn't have anything to do with who cares about you. 

Granted, in this case it seems she had a very sad life and certainly recent events were tragic. However, if she already had major depression issues (my guess is yes. "evidence": weight fluctuations, apparent drug use, strange behavior, promiscuity) and then possibly post-partum depression on top of them, plus the loss of her son... the poor woman should be admired for holding on as well as she did, and for not harming her baby physically as really profound depression can make some horrible choices seem very logical. 

I really feel sorry for her, for her baby, and for the two men who profess to be the baby's father. It's just tragic all of the way around.

[/end rant]


----------



## User34 (Feb 8, 2007)

aw that is sad no matter how her life was.


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought I read wrong, but when I just signed into MSN, I had to go back and read to see if my eyes were deceiving me. Though she has done alot wrong in life, I'm sad that she's gone so early. Life is too precious and this just shows how no one knows what the future may hold. It's even sadder that her baby girl has to grow up not knowing her family (hopefully that changes though), or not having immediate family at all.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate to hear this.  I am not a fan, but she just seemed like a very unhappy person the past few years.  She has been through a lot in her life, especially in the last few months, losing her son and then giving birth and not knowing the paternity.  What a tragic ending to a tragic life.


----------



## aziza (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherhoneyb* 

 
_I hate to hear this. I am not a fan, but she just seemed like a very unhappy person the past few years. She has been through a lot in her life, especially in the last few months, losing her son and then giving birth and not knowing the paternity. *What a tragic ending to a tragic life*._

 
I agree.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 8, 2007)

Her poor baby....RIP, Anna.


----------



## Jade (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG..that is so sad.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it is really sad. She was actually a really nice and vunerable person. I dont think anyone should have to go through what she went through in life i mean wether you like her or not you have to admitt her life was tragic at its best. & its really sad about her baby she barely even got to know her mother.


----------



## JULIA (Feb 8, 2007)

This is sad. Really sad. I've always liked her. RIP!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 8, 2007)

Trim Spa ad execs are pooping their pampers right now.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 8, 2007)

after seeing her on the howard stern show and how obviously rude and stuck up she is.... i dont feel pitty for her what so ever.  her baby girl on the other hand... thats another story... and i feel so bad for her little girl.  I hope she has a good life when they find out who the father is.


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 8, 2007)

It is weird how I feel sad about this..not a real fan or what have you, but I heard this and instantly felt kinda sad.  Her poor baby!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 8, 2007)

Howard K Stern must have had something to do with it, and w/ Daniel's death. He's super sketch.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 8, 2007)

you know, i have this supervisor and i've been convinced that she wasn't human...but she seemed really bummed when she heard the news (her friend called her at work) that was kind of off topic, but there's a bright side to it!


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never been a huge fan of her, but I'm sad that she died so suddenly especially after the birth of her daughter and death of her son.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 8, 2007)

I really do think Anna was the epitome of vile females. Marrying an old man on his death bed for money, the outrageous plastic surgery, the flashing her bits everywhere, the having no other way to be successful other than using her body, the drugs, the over-all trashiness. Worst off, the thinking that any of this behavior is glamorous.
I say it's sad that she died because she has this little baby but on the other hand, as terrible as it is, I wonder if the baby is better off. I mean her poor son seemed absolutely mortified all of the time and with good reason. The lady was a damn train wreck.
It's sad, but I really think her life was pretty sad too.
I know it's harsh but, I'm just being honest.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She was an addlebrained, drugged out, opiate addicted gold digger.
WHY DOES HER DEATH SURPRISE ANYONE???_

 
Sometimes those people outlive us all. I was surprised. I never minded Anna Nicole. I thought she was nuts, but for some reason, I always felt sad for her.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 8, 2007)

She was given more opportunity than most people see in a lifetime, and she squandered it all.
I'm really not sympathetic.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 8, 2007)

This story makes me sad. It makes me sad because it was obvious she needed help and it was one of those situations where it benefitted the people around her to keep her a trainwreck instead of encouraging her to get help. (Sort of like Don King and Mike Tyson in a way.)  She was more marketable as a trainwreck, so why help her clean up? Sure she bears a lot of responsibility for her life, but without a good support system, she was a time bomb.

Even in death people are taking advantage of her. A paparazzi company has sold footage of paramedics working on her as she was dying for half a million dollars. I hope the poor woman is at peace now. And I hope her life can be an cautionary tale for her daughter, although with the drama already in that little girl's life, who knows.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 8, 2007)

I was saddened when a coworker told me about this today.  I'm so sorry for her baby girl.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 9, 2007)

I think she was doomed from the start. She came from white trash (who are great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), she played her cards good being her situation. I'm not saying she lived honestly or righteous but she took her bad situations & made the most of it & grabbed any opportunity she could. She started off as a stripper in hickville and had a kid, its too bad she made a mochery of herself in the process. I think this was bound to happen, she was a mess..but still beautiful when she was at her best.


----------



## n_c (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Trim Spa ad execs are pooping their pampers right now._

 

LOL...that's what I was just thinking!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by MAC_Whore View Post
Trim Spa ad execs are pooping their pampers right now.  
 
I was also thinking this.
People Might associate this with the pills.. although Diet pills are awful for you , she probably overdosed on something. she has been thru A LOT of crap the past few months 

Just because she was ditzy, and yeah she married an old man, "for money" although who knows she really MIGHT have loved the guy, we dont know.. we just assume she did it for money because its a likely culprit . It doesnt make her death any less sad. .. Her being a little crazy in the head, doesnt make her life worth any less.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 9, 2007)

I heard about this on the radio and at first, I thought it was a joke.  Later while eating out at a restaurant I seen it all over the tv's and was shocked that it was actually true.  I feel really bad for some reason, she's been through alot lately and her poor baby, so sad!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 9, 2007)

Despite the fact that she chose the "wrong path in life", she did not deserve to die at 39 years of age. I'm not saying she didn't contribute to her death, but her tragic life has ended tragically.I feel so bad for her baby.

RIP ANNA <3


----------



## obbreb (Feb 9, 2007)

This is so tragic. I feel sad for her baby girl.  Hollywood should plan on making a movie about her "eventful" life.


----------



## jenii (Feb 9, 2007)

The poor woman. Her life was so messed up, she lost a child, and now she's gone, and her baby has lost her mother.

I actually read a comment where someone's mom said the baby was better off. That is a horrible thing to say. Nobody is better off losing their mother. She didn't hurt that baby, she didn't deprive the baby of anything.

No matter what anyone can say about her, she loved her kids. People have problems, some worse than others. But, no matter what, when we are gone, there are people who will miss us. She's no exception. And it sucks that she died so young, on top of it.


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 9, 2007)

It is a very tragic story.  I think she was being used every which way she turned.  Sure she allowed some of it, but that Stern guy is creepy and probably a bigger gold-digger then she ever was.  I believe he was a facilitator of her problems and probably kept her so loaded on drugs so he could do whatever he wanted with her estate.  It will be interesting to see what happens when the baby's DNA test is complete.  

What about the new news that Rosie O'Donnell went off on Anna Nicole on The View yesterday and she was dead within a couple of hours of when The View airs in Florida? Conspiracies everywhere...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 9, 2007)

Rosie did it.


With a sandwich.



Under the stairs.

In the study.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Rosie did it.


With a sandwich.



Under the stairs.

In the study._

 

It wasn't a Sandwich.. 


It was a Danish.


all joking aside. 

They did find illegal drugs in her Hotel Room. along with some.. Prescription drugs.


----------



## caseyd (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a friend who met her and said that she was very nice but very dumb=(.. It probley was mix of drugs and the fact that she was on trim spa. Who knows what trim spa did to her body. Still I feel for her family and friends!! But she is now with her son and her husband!!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_They did find illegal drugs in her Hotel Room. along with some.. Prescription drugs._

 
The Police Chief seemed pretty certain that they found no illegal drugs in her room.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 9, 2007)

So like a 3rd guy is comming forward saying he's the father lol...  Highprofile this time.


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 9, 2007)

no matter what she did or didnt do in the past doesn't change the fact that she was still a human being. i just feel bad for the little baby girl she leaves behind to grow up without a mother. but i guess on the good side, she is in peace (hopefully) and in heaven with her son.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

  no matter what she did or didnt do in the past doesn't change the fact that she was still a human being. i just feel bad for the little baby girl she leaves behind to grow up without a mother. but i guess on the good side, she is in peace (hopefully) and in heaven with her son.  
 
I hope she is at peace with her and her husband... I think she had ton of mental issues and never received the help she needed. For some reason, I'm not sure if she married that old man because of money. It could've easily been an act, but Anna Nicole always struck as incredibly dumb and innocent.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_The Police Chief seemed pretty certain that they found no illegal drugs in her room._

 
Hmmm then FOX11 lied ! 

They said they found illegal and prescription drugs in her room , this morning


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_So like a 3rd guy is comming forward saying he's the father lol...  Highprofile this time._

 
i think the third guy is zsa zsa gbor's husband.

anyway, i'm kind've "eh" about the whole thing. i never liked her, but that's no reason to be happy about her death.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_So like a 3rd guy is comming forward saying he's the father lol...  Highprofile this time._

 
goodlord. everyone is gonna wanna be the daddy of this baby. considering theres millions behind that little dumpling.

They also want Anna Nicoles DNA to match with the baby. so that people cant pull a fast one and switch the babys.

-Edit-
THE worst part is they have been 
COMPARING ANNA NICOLE TO MARILYN MONROE!!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Hmmm then FOX11 lied ! 

They said they found illegal and prescription drugs in her room , this morning_

 
Well it is fox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 10, 2007)

True true. 

I just read a bunch of differnt articles on her, They all said no Illegal drugs, but there were tons of prescription type drugs. but none of em were found in her stomach


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 10, 2007)

Anna Nicole Smith's collapse picture






Anna Nicole Smith’s last picture taken where she collapsed and died in Florida. There is a video currently being shopped around to media outlets of Anna recieving CPR following her collapse.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that's really distasteful that people filmed it and put it on the Internet.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah no offense. but I really could have Gone without seeing that.


----------



## Joyness (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow...seriously so sad.  My completely random thoughts...so sadly fitting in a way that she was always compared to marilyn monroe - both women died before reaching the age of 40, marilyn died of a drug overdose (as far as was ever determined) and I won't be surprised one bit if that comes out  as the cause of death for Anna Nicole as well.  Both women also suffered from depression...just sad how history can repeat itself.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 10, 2007)

might have been suicide! everyone said she wouldnt be able to go on without her son. maybe she got really depressed when her baby girl was born because her other child wasnt around? and the fact that he died in the room where she gave birth was probably making her think of the new baby as a grim reminder.


----------



## Another Janice! (Feb 10, 2007)

Geez..I thanked Shimmer a record 4 times in this thread!

Yes, it is sad that she is dead.  But the way I look at it, what did she contribute to the world when she was here?  She was a lusty, sensational media hound with very little shame.  Even in her death, there is the argument over who is really the father of her baby.  What is the saddest to me is that she had such great opportunities to make better choices with her life and influence so many people, particularly young girls with body image insecurities.

All of which has been said (mostly by Shimmer), but I wanted to put it into my own words. *wink*


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that picture is fake because there is another one being shown along with that one stated as "her last pictures" and she is wearing two different tops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.She is always surrounded by her security, I doubt she would be left fallen with no one around like that, and if the collapse was that bad she would have have been rushed to the hospital then, but she died & was found in her hotel room. :whattha:


----------



## Sonya Adams (Feb 10, 2007)

I sort of feel bad for Howard K. Stern... think about it this way:

He's been by her side for years (as well as Daniel's and now all of  Dannielynn's life).   He's just lost:
His best client (for years)

Probably his best friend (they appeared to be pretty much inseparable)

His "son" (per say)

His "wife" (again, per say) - or at least companion

and now possibly his "daughter" if the paternity comes back with someone else's dna
​I mean seriously, everything he's known for years is GONE.  Regardless of what people think in the matter of Anna Nicole, the baby will be well-taken care of no matter WHO the father may be... and Howard (again) will have even more issues because his marriage to Anna Nicole in the Bahamas was not considered legal.

Now - although I find this somewhat unbelievable seeing her actions in the past few years, but the initial findings said there were no drugs (legal or illegal) in her stomach - but that doesn't mean the toxicology will not change.  The nurse that called 911 said she thought she may have choked on vomit.

Who knows about her actual death at this point, but those who hate her just for being a ditzy blonde will chastise her for as long as that poor baby is around - and that baby will not even know her own mother as a result, just the "theories" and drama surrounding her life and now death - and she will DEFINITELY be in the spotlight for the rest of her life as a result of this, whereas Howard will just be an emotional wreck.

I feel bad for the man.  I'm truly confused and in a bit of shock over someone that I really before could have cared less about, but the whole thing surrounding all of the horrid things that have happened in the past year both to Anna Nicole and to Howard will probably end both of their lives tragically, and not just her own and Daniel's.

Put the whole thing to rest and honor the dead.  You wouldn't want your grave trampled on with theories and badmouthing, no matter what you did, would you?


----------



## little teaser (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Anna Nicole Smith's collapse picture






Anna Nicole Smith’s last picture taken where she collapsed and died in Florida. There is a video currently being shopped around to media outlets of Anna recieving CPR following her collapse._

 
thats not the pic of annas collapse befor her death, that pic was taken during a wet-t contest, why she is laying there like that i dunno


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 10, 2007)

I honestly don't care what she's done in the past. I'm not a fan of hers. But I do know that she had a rough past. I feel sad for her on that. She had so much money but she was never truely happy. In a way she was like Marilyn Monroe. By no means an icon like Marilyn. But they had a lot of similarities. One being is: they both wanted fame, wealth, both were not the most talented people in the world.

But what gets me the most on this is that a human being died. It's not about right now the money, etc it's about the fact that a human being is now dead. 

It's sad that the news is going on an on about something that happens to people everyday. Maybe in a way she is a reminder to all of us what life is really about. It's not about wealth etc it's about what you leave behind-the legacy.

*shrugs* who knows.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 10, 2007)

She's so comparable to Marilyn I think because despite the fact that both were undeniably beautiful and wealthy, they seemed highly insecure and desperate for love.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_I honestly don't care what she's done in the past. I'm not a fan of hers. But I do know that she had a rough past. I feel sad for her on that. She had so much money but she was never truely happy. In a way she was like Marilyn Monroe. By no means an icon like Marilyn. *But they had a lot of similarities. One being is: they both wanted fame, wealth, both were not the most talented people in the world.*

But what gets me the most on this is that a human being died. It's not about right now the money, etc it's about the fact that a human being is now dead. 

It's sad that the news is going on an on about something that happens to people everyday. Maybe in a way she is a reminder to all of us what life is really about. It's not about wealth etc it's about what you leave behind-the legacy.

*shrugs* who knows._

 
*That's one point I have to disagree with you on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* Marilyn actually WAS a talented actress...She *did* have some rough edges at the onset of her career, but if you take a good look at her major motion pictures, (ie: Seven Year Itch, How To Marry A Millionaire, Some Like It Hot), she really did have something. She was especially talented at comedy, and before her death she wanted to 'branch out' to do some more serious roles so the public could see what she could really do.  Her "breathy little girl" ways made some people not take her acting abilities seriously, but I think she really did have a gift
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 11, 2007)

Marilyn Monroe was also smart and IMO, humorous in a clever, owning it way with her quotes. Their backgrounds, though, are quite similar.

The more I hear about her child, the more I start wishing the poor kid would just be anonymously adopted. I'm not sure what Anna Nicole's mother is like, but all three of the men claiming paternity give me a bad vibe and I think that the baby would have a bad childhood.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah we're just all going to have to disagree on this. From the movies I've seen with Marilyn in them the acting was pretty lousy. That's just me though.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_Yeah we're just all going to have to disagree on this. From the movies I've seen with Marilyn in them the acting was pretty lousy. That's just me though._

 
i have to agree on this, i really didnt think she was that talented either..


----------



## Katja (Feb 13, 2007)

*On a positive note, the collective IQ of the world just went up 5 points.
*


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

i just feel sad for baby.....
ANS' mother and sister are not kind of people I would want to raise my daughter.. They just want money.. so sad.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2007)

Uh.
Anna Nicole Smith wasn't exactly a poster child for Mother of the Year.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freshangi* 

 
_i just feel sad for baby.....
ANS' mother and sister are not kind of people I would want to raise my daughter.. They just want money.. so sad._

 
Given her very public and vocal estrangement from her family, I would assume that she left explicit instructions that her child not be given to her family in the event of her death. I know that is the case with my husband and I. We have specific instructions that under NO circumstances are his mother and stepfather to ever get near my children. Considering how many lawyers ANS had in her life, I would think someone would have helped her put her thoughts on her child's future into a legally enforceable form. 

I think that is probably a moot point anyway because one of these many man may be the baby's father, in which case, in most circumstances, legal custody would be awarded to him.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*On a positive note, the collective IQ of the world just went up 5 points.
*_

 





   Clearly the woman wasn't a saint or a candidate for the nobel prize, but I don't think she deserves to be bashed in death.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

What's different today  than two weeks ago, other than she's dead?


----------



## Raerae (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_What's different today  than two weeks ago, other than she's dead?_

 
I believe the judge is ordering a DNA test for paternity.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

That's about it.

She's still leaving a legacy of drug abuse, cheap porn, gold diggery, promiscuity, and poor decision  making.
If she were alive this thread would be going on and on about what a piece of trash she is, now that she's dead, it's "tragic" and "sad" and "awful that the babygirl doesn't have a momma".

When she was alive, the majority of us here would have (and probably rightly) suggested that the child be removed from her care and custody because she is unfit.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_When she was alive, the majority of us here would have (and probably rightly) suggested that the child be removed from her care and custody because she is unfit._

 
Eh... Thats a bit on the harsh side.  She seemed pretty low key since having her baby.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

Really?
I mean, her nanny signing a sworn affadavit regarding ANS's demands that the child be underfed in order to be "sexy" back in December (iirc) seem to indicate otherwise.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She's still leaving a legacy of drug abuse, cheap porn, gold diggery, promiscuity, and poor decision  making.
If she were alive this thread would be going on and on about what a piece of trash she is, now that she's dead, it's "tragic" and "sad" and "awful that the babygirl doesn't have a momma"._

 
  I still think she was all those things, and certainly not a role model for anyone to look up to.  She was a gold digger and drug abuser, and I think the whole marrying an 85 year old billionaire thing was absolutely disgusting.  But I'm not about to go dancing on her grave. Who knows, with time she may have ditched her creepy lawyer (who I believe was a super-enabler when it came to the drugs) and cleaned up her act.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Really?
I mean, her nanny signing a sworn affadavit regarding ANS's demands that the child be underfed in order to be "sexy" back in December (iirc) seem to indicate otherwise._

 
In that case, all the parents overfeeding their children are unfit too...

And whats "underfeeding" anyways?  Proportions in this country are so screwed up I dont think anyone knows what a "normal" portion is anymore.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

underfeeding for an infant is anything that doesn't allow the child to thrive. Thriving is considered being on target for growth etc.
It's _really_ hard to overfeed an infant, because they'll just regurgitate everything they don't have room for, not to mention they can't be coerced.
Limiting feedings to cause malnourishment and therefore to prohibit the child from thriving is wrong.


At the same time, parents who knowingly overfeed their children (the kids on maury who at 2 years of age weigh 76 lbs, etc.) are just as at fault.

Yes being overweight is unhealthy but at the point in time of development we're discussing it's exceedingly worse to be mal/undernourished.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

And we're not going to start another fat vs skinny thread, it's pointless and doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 14, 2007)

Back on topic... I don't know if Anna Nicole would've left instructions for the welfare of her child. I thought her lawyers were more about getting the money of her deceased husband. It doesn't make her necessarily a bad parent, because I know my parents didn't have wills or any informal or formal instructions on my welfare. Most people expect to live until their kids are 18.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_underfeeding for an infant is anything that doesn't allow the child to thrive. Thriving is considered being on target for growth etc.
It's really hard to overfeed an infant, because they'll just regurgitate everything they don't have room for, not to mention they can't be coerced.
Limiting feedings to cause malnourishment and therefore to prohibit the child from thriving is wrong.


At the same time, parents who knowingly overfeed their children (the kids on maury who at 2 years of age weigh 76 lbs, etc.) are just as at fault.

Yes being overweight is unhealthy but at the point in time of development we're discussing it's exceedingly worse to be mal/undernourished._

 
She was the trim spa spokeswoman, she can't have chubby kids =p


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

mmm good point.
can't be a good spokesmodel for a weightloss plan if you have a cherubic baby. Zahara Jolie Pitt had SUCH a good look when they adopted her. More parents should work with the child on emulating the hungry look early on.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

God, I don't know if its even possible for this story to get even weirder...drug abuse, child abuse, potential murder, paternity battles, a $400 million fortune at stake, sleeping with government officials to get citizenship...what else is left????


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

I still think her son was the father of the baby.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_God, I don't know if its even possible for this story to get even weirder...drug abuse, child abuse, potential murder, paternity battles, a $400 million fortune at stake, sleeping with government officials to get citizenship...what else is left????_

 
Umm im sure as time goes by more crazy shit will come out


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I still think her son was the father of the baby._

 

Lol u know i waws going to post some crap like that but... you know how i am.. but im glad u said it b.c i was thinking it lol


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

seriously, I think that's why the paternity has been such a battle.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 14, 2007)

i agree


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 14, 2007)

eew yuck lol... LMFAO


----------



## little teaser (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_And we're not going to start another fat vs skinny thread, it's pointless and doesn't accomplish anything._

 
picking on a dead woman is pointless and doesnt accomplish anything either


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not picking on her though.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I still think her son was the father of the baby._

 
Seriously? I don't know, since I never felt an incestuous vibe from her,  but that kind of makes sense. I wonder if that factored into his death.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah seriously.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

I know the woman had multiple screws looks, but I don't think she boinked her son.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_She was the trim spa spokeswoman, she can't have chubby kids =p_

 
i heard they found slimfast in her fridge.


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_i heard they found slimfast in her fridge._

 
Yea, they did. There was a picture put on the internet of her mini fridge and it was full of SlimFast.


----------



## Katja (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_






   Clearly the woman wasn't a saint or a candidate for the nobel prize, but I don't think she deserves to be bashed in death._

 
*But she deserved to be bashed alive.  

It's all just tautological bullshit though.  Reality is that when someone passes on, it is tragic.  It is the ubiquitous SAD.  That's why I posted what I posted.  I'm trying to make light of the situation because no matter what, the fact is that she died.  And - it's sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or maybe I'm just being cynical.  
Someone give me some Midol.*


----------



## Shawna (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_Someone give me some Midol._

 


:chillpill: 
Sorry,  couldn't resist


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*But she deserved to be bashed alive.  

It's all just tautological bullshit though.  Reality is that when someone passes on, it is tragic.  It is the ubiquitous SAD.  That's why I posted what I posted.  I'm trying to make light of the situation because no matter what, the fact is that she died.  And - it's sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or maybe I'm just being cynical.  
Someone give me some Midol.*_

 
  I wouldn't say she "deserved" bashing while in life, but its less insidious to do it then than after a tragic death.
  Anyway, the story gets weirder yet, in her will (which may or may not hold up in court), she left all her money to Daniel, to be held in trust by Howard, and specifically said that nothing should be left to any future children or spouses.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2007)

OK from the bits and pieces I have heard:

+ About 4 men have claimed to potentially be the father
+ She has left a poorly thought out will, that most are considering invalid.  Yet her "partner du jour", Mr. Stern, is a lawyer. 
+ It is being questioned who owned the house she lives in
+ It is being questioned who can have custody of the baby
+ It is being questioned who can have custody of her body
+ It is being questioned who can have DNA samples

What a mess.  I think the important message here is that she was a woman who didn't learn to provide for herself.  She counted on whatever man was in her life at the time to provide for her: Hugh Hefner, her 89-year old husband, the prince who is claiming to be the father, Howard Stern, etc.  She seemingly gave up control of her life, lost a lot self-respect and it led her down a path of destruction.  All of these men just seemed to enable her.  When you let someone have that kind of control over you, you run the risk of being at their whims; kind or not.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 22, 2007)

Good lord.. this judge is a quack... seriously!!!

1:She most likely OD.. b.c she was a drug addict, come on and get it over with.. bury the woman

2: Simple DNA test... lets get it overwith...


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't understand why they don't dig a hole and put her body in it. I mean come on now. This has been dragged out long enough. I hate to say it but the womans dead. She probably does not care where she is buried at this point!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_....I hate to say it but the womans dead. She probably does not care where she is buried at this point!_

 
Your right.  She doesn't care, but everyone who was in her orbit is making this all about their selfish wants.  Everyone is reaching for a piece of her in death, just like when she was alive.  People can be so damn selfish and stupid.  I can't even believe that they are considering a viewing at this point.  She died two weeks ago!

I don't like to say this, but thank God her son isn't around to go through all of this.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_I don't understand why they don't dig a hole and put her body in it. I mean come on now. This has been dragged out long enough. I hate to say it but the womans dead. She probably does not care where she is buried at this point!_

 
Some people take where they're buried very seriously. I don't understand (I want my body donated to science/medical stuff) it. My aunt bought her plot, because she wanted a very specific one.

Then again, those people generally make plans as to where they're going to be buried, like Hugh Hefner paying all that money to be buried by Marilyn Monroe. But yet again, those people also make those plans when they're older than Anna Nicole.


----------

